# 2009 Gibson Les Paul Standard - $2250 - Ottawa, Nice “Burst style top”



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don’t think this will last long but in today’s market, who knows?

By “burst style top” I mean one like you might see in the late ‘50s where they weren’t hung up in perfect book matching, consistent flame, and it has some nice mineral streaking. This is the kind of top I prefer.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Planning to buy it??


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I never “plan” to buy anything. It just sort of happens.

But this one ain’t happening.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Hey guys! I'm off to get it! Anything suspicious about it or is it good?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sebdhm said:


> Hey guys! I'm off to get it! Anything suspicious about it or is it good?


It’s _better_ than good…
It’s effin’ awesome!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like Terry has s


sebdhm said:


> Hey guys! I'm off to get it! Anything suspicious about it or is it good?


Looks good to me! 👍🏽
Congrats!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

You should check out the 2009 specs. I believe it's chambered, and has an asymetrical neck and perhaps the neutric jack. This year was unpopular. That said, if you play it and like it, it's a great looking guitar.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

😎😎😎


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> You should check out the 2009 specs. I believe it's chambered, and has an asymetrical neck and perhaps the neutric jack. This year was unpopular. That said, if you play it and like it, it's a great looking guitar.


I used to have an 09 standard. I thought the neck was great and locking tuners were a great upgrade. 
Be careful with that jack though, not forgiving for a headstock if you keep your cord plugged in and trip over


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JRtele said:


> I used to have an 09 standard. I thought the neck was great and locking tuners were a great upgrade.
> Be careful with that jack though, not forgiving for a headstock if you keep your cord plugged in and trip over


Yeah I had a 2008 Standard same specs I think. I liked it a lot - just best to know what you're buying. Chambered Les Pauls have a unique sound IMO. I actually liked the neutrik jack too.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

The Standard I have has asymmetrical neck. It is comfy.
Chambered body makes it very loud and sounding different than other Gibsons I owned.
On the plus side it is very light.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Update guys


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sebdhm said:


> Update guys
> View attachment 444887


Looks amazing!

As the guy who posted it here, I get first dibs if you ever grow tired of it. 😆


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> As the guy who posted it here, I get first dibs if you ever grow tired of it. 😆


Absolutely amazing! It plays really really great too!!!!

Only thing is, this one might be a flipper. I'm only 21 so I don't make lawyer coin and I wanna keep moving up till i reach something nice n vintage like an old Junior


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

You dont see em with a top like that very often. 
You did good!


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You dont see em with a top like that very often.
> You did good!


For sure!!! And all of my credit goes to @2manyGuitars 😎🙏🏻


----------



## HIDDEN (6 mo ago)

2009 LPs are 😳


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The more I look at that top, the more it gives me R9 vibes.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> The more I look at that top, the more it gives me R9 vibes.


With & without flash. Very R9 you're right!!!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> You dont see em with a top like that very often.
> You did good!


You guys find that top desirable?


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

player99 said:


> You guys find that top desirable?


Can't see who wouldn't!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a hint of tarnish on the bridge. Looks unplayed.

The mineral lines, wide flame, perimeter burst. Damn. Very desirable.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Not a hint of tarnish on the bridge. Looks unplayed.


It's VERY clean all over, the smallest little scratches on the back but even then i couldn't even go as far as to call it rash


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The marks remind me of Rusty Cuyler's face. When he was a young squidbilly his face was eaten by wolves.













lol just kidding. Great guitar!


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> Absolutely amazing! It plays really really great too!!!!
> 
> Only thing is, this one might be a flipper. I'm only 21 so I don't make lawyer coin and I wanna keep moving up till i reach something nice n vintage like an old Junior


Flipping could be tricky if they keep popping up for $2K in the area

Gibson Les Paul Standard on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Standard | Guitars | Cornwall | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

player99 said:


> You guys find that top desirable?


To me it's a pretty unique looking top. It's not over flamey, not a clownburst, not an extra dark burst. I can only go by pictures from Beauty of the Burst or the net but I think real 58/59 LPs can look kinda like this.. faded to a light caramel, with some mineral streaks showing, not heavily flamed.


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice score .. it’s a keeper .. hang on to it


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

That was a quick realist 😆

Gibson Les Paul Standard 2009 (TRADE Gibson, Fender, Vintage) on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Standard 2009 (TRADE Gibson, Fender, Vintage) | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

OttawaGuitarGuyGSA said:


> That was a quick realist 😆
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Standard 2009 (TRADE Gibson, Fender, Vintage) on Kijiji Gibson Les Paul Standard 2009 (TRADE Gibson, Fender, Vintage) | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Shhhhh 😉

I know I won't get that much, but the trades are promising!!


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

It’s a nice Les Paul .. 100% 👍


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

“_No lowballs, trades must be of the same value or higher._”

So would $2250 be considered a lowball? 😆


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> “_No lowballs, trades must be of the same value or higher._”
> 
> So would $2250 be considered a lowball? 😆


$2600 So I can buy a 77' tele? 😉🙏🏻


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> $2600 So I can buy a 77' tele? 😉🙏🏻


The other ones listed in the area are $2,500, $2,500 and $2,650. But it could happen. 
The trade angle is definitely your friend, maybe list It as a swap so it gets that attention?


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

JRtele said:


> The other ones listed in the area are $2,500, $2,500 and $2,650. But it could happen.
> The trade angle is definitely your friend, maybe list It as a swap so it gets that attention?


Yeah definitely, see while it won't sell for that much it'll justify a nicer trade. I might post a second ad with swap/trade.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

sebdhm said:


> Yeah definitely, see while it won't sell for that much it'll justify a nicer trade. I might post a second ad with swap/trade.


So I should list my Epiphone for $50,000 then just trade it for an R9 (having done my Kijiji asking price justification of course).

I'm afraid it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> So I should list my Epiphone for $50,000 then just trade it for an R9 (having done my Kijiji asking price justification of course).
> 
> I'm afraid it doesn't work that way.


It never hurts to have dreams. Unless reality comes crashing in. I have tried my entire life to ignore that pesky little nuisance.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> Yeah definitely, see while it won't sell for that much it'll justify a nicer trade. I might post a second ad with swap/trade.


I get it, however you may inadvertently scare off potential traders who are concerned with your valuation of the LP


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> So I should list my Epiphone for $50,000 then just trade it for an R9 (having done my Kijiji asking price justification of course).
> 
> I'm afraid it doesn't work that way.


There are standards in my asking price range, will they sell anytime soon? God knows lol 

But it is realistic lol


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> There are standards in my asking price range, will they sell anytime soon? God knows lol
> 
> But it is realistic lol


Perhaps, but people watching in the area know that two have sold last 24hrs at $2k and $2250.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

JRtele said:


> I get it, however you may inadvertently scare off potential traders who are concerned with your valuation of the LP
> [/QUOTE





JRtele said:


> Perhaps, but people watching in the area know that two have sold last 24hrs at $2k and $2250.


Egh psh so be it we'll see lol 😂


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

JRtele said:


> Perhaps, but people watching in the area know that two have sold last 24hrs at $2k and $2250.


Granted they also know that in that price range they're gone in hours.

I'd expect him to post at $2800 and get offers of $2400.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

sebdhm said:


> $2600 So I can buy a 77' tele? 😉🙏🏻


Just remember. Old =/= Good


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Best of luck with your endeavour. As an older guy who’s made his share of mistakes, I would advise you to be cautious. You’re 21, apparently not a lawyer, and are looking to make a quick buck. I don’t begrudge you that. But I would just say be careful putting all your eggs in one basket and playing in the Kijiji fast lane.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

rcargs96 said:


> Best of luck with your endeavour. As an older guy who’s made his share of mistakes, I would advise you to be cautious. You’re 21, apparently not a lawyer, and are looking to make a quick buck. I don’t begrudge you that. But I would just say be careful putting all your eggs in one basket and playing in the Kijiji fast lane.


Hey thanks! 

And no worries I have loads of experience with Kijiji. I have a 77' Gibson RD that was a product of trading up. Not really looking to make a quick buck, I just want cool guitars 😉


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sebdhm said:


> Hey thanks!
> 
> And no worries I have loads of experience with Kijiji. I have a 77' Gibson RD that was a product of trading up. Not really looking to make a quick buck, I just want cool guitars 😉


Look for 80s guitars now then. 70s fender and gibson were always trash until a couple years ago where suddenly they are great and prices have tripled. It all becomes “vintage and amazing” eventually.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> Look for 80s guitars now then. 70s fender and gibson were always trash until a couple years ago where suddenly they are great and prices have tripled. It all becomes “vintage and amazing” eventually.


Luckily, I’m willing to take that yucky ‘09 off his hands. 🤮


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Luckily, I’m willing to take that yucky ‘09 off his hands. 🤮


So so so yucky 😝


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Budda said:


> Look for 80s guitars now then. 70s fender and gibson were always trash until a couple years ago where suddenly they are great and prices have tripled. It all becomes “vintage and amazing” eventually.


I’ve got a couple of 70’s Gibson’s and an 80’s Gibson. Taking cosmetic appearance off the table, I’d put them up against any of the modern Gibsons I’ve owned and kept. They sound and play great.

I’ve also owned and dumped a dozen Gibsons and Fenders from 1983-2021 era that were not great. These are mass produced guitars, there’s always going to be ones that are not great, but you Will also find great ones.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The vintage gibsons i have played werent as nice as the custom shops i have owned - there also wasnt a CS in those years.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Parabola said:


> I’ve got a couple of 70’s Gibson’s and an 80’s Gibson. Taking cosmetic appearance off the table, I’d put them up against any of the modern Gibsons I’ve owned and kept. They sound and play great.
> 
> I’ve also owned and dumped a dozen Gibsons and Fenders from 1983-2021 era that were not great. These are mass produced guitars, there’s always going to be ones that are not great, but you Will also find great ones.


It's hard to have first hand experience with a large enough sample size (unless you're a vintage guitar dealer) to make any definitive statements about a specific era. I've owned five Norlin era Gibsons (still have 2) and I like the funky specs. I've found the second half of the Norlin era (76-82) to be better made generally from the ones I've owned or handled, but the earlier ones are sometimes unusual (72's with Gibson embossed humbucker covers for example). I can say definitively that my 79 Deluxe is a better guitar than the 1999 30th Anniversary Deluxe I owned, and also better than the 2018 Deluxe Player Plus.

Is it fair to compare a modern custom shop to a 70's production guitar? Maybe if all you're considering is price. I've seen a few turds come out of the custom shop too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not comparing price, just guitars. My sample size is small.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

Parabola said:


> I’ve got a couple of 70’s Gibson’s and an 80’s Gibson. Taking cosmetic appearance off the table, I’d put them up against any of the modern Gibsons I’ve owned and kept. They sound and play great.
> 
> I’ve also owned and dumped a dozen Gibsons and Fenders from 1983-2021 era that were not great. These are mass produced guitars, there’s always going to be ones that are not great, but you Will also find great ones.


I can vouch for this as well. 

Sure the quality control might not have been the best back then but there are some absolutely wicked examples. 

In my book, custom shop guitars will always be unnecessary. aaaaaand the quirky 70s specs are my jam 😌


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> I can vouch for this as well.
> 
> Sure the quality control might not have been the best back then but there are some absolutely wicked examples.
> 
> In my book, custom shop guitars will always be unnecessary. aaaaaand the quirky 70s specs are my jam 😌


I currently own a 70s and an 80s Gibson LP custom.

My Custom Shop R9 is better.

But FWIW I agree with @Budda, my 82 custom is my second favourite.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sebdhm said:


> I can vouch for this as well.
> 
> Sure the quality control might not have been the best back then but there are some absolutely wicked examples.
> 
> In my book, custom shop guitars will always be unnecessary. aaaaaand the quirky 70s specs are my jam 😌


70s specs change a few times though. I like maple neck and volute but its not a requirement. People also now want CS prices for their Norlins. Old doesnt equal good, and with CS you are way less likely to get a dud. 

Play what you love, love what you play.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’ve been lucky I guess, I’ve had 4 Norlins cross my path and 3 were keepers.

I haven’t gotten into Custom shop, or Norlin era Customs yet, but it’s probably a matter of time.

I counted last night and since Covid started I’ve bought/sold/traded 17 Gibsons, and I’ve kept 5. There’s only been one dud, and it was truly fucked. The rest were good to excellent guitars, but I didn’t bond with them Enough to keep them.

All part of the fun. As Budda pointed out play what you love!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> You guys find that top desirable?


Personally I don't like it. Although I'm not much for heavy flame either, which seems to be a popular thing with a lot of players. I'm finding I like a plain boring top with some regular wood grain on Les Pauls. Guess it comes to 40 years of playing Fenders.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And another word of advice from a fellow Ottawa kijiji’er…

Don’t delete and repost the ad every single day. As someone who searches kijiji a LOT and for guitars specifically, trust me. Guys will find your “Gibson Les Paul” ad whether it’s 1 day, 3 days, or even 3 weeks old.

Kijiji Montreal is a shithole because everyone there does this. If you go in the guitars section, the first 4 pages are all less than 24 hours old and 120 of the 160 ads are the same ones that were brand new the day before, and the day before, and the day before…

I recognize all the regulars who do this and wouldn’t buy their Les Paul if it was a thousand bucks and came with a reach-around.

Don’t be that guy.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> And another word of advice from a fellow Ottawa kijiji’er…
> 
> Don’t delete and repost the ad every single day. As someone who searches kijiji a LOT and for guitars specifically, trust me. Guys will find your “Gibson Les Paul” ad whether it’s 1 day, 3 days, or even 3 weeks old.
> 
> ...


This... I save an ad into favorites and it's gone in a day, and then forgotten unless I search again, and again... annoying. Also I want an update when the price drops! Haha!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> And another word of advice from a fellow Ottawa kijiji’er…
> 
> Don’t delete and repost the ad every single day. As someone who searches kijiji a LOT and for guitars specifically, trust me. Guys will find your “Gibson Les Paul” ad whether it’s 1 day, 3 days, or even 3 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Don't be what guy? The reach around?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, you do you.
No judgement here.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> And another word of advice from a fellow Ottawa kijiji’er…
> 
> Don’t delete and repost the ad every single day. As someone who searches kijiji a LOT and for guitars specifically, trust me. Guys will find your “Gibson Les Paul” ad whether it’s 1 day, 3 days, or even 3 weeks old.
> 
> ...


This guy's been reposting this and a bunch of other stuff every day for a year and a half.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Hey, you do you.
> No judgement here.


To each their own. 

And that's all there is to it ✌


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> And another word of advice from a fellow Ottawa kijiji’er…
> 
> Don’t delete and repost the ad every single day. As someone who searches kijiji a LOT and for guitars specifically, trust me. Guys will find your “Gibson Les Paul” ad whether it’s 1 day, 3 days, or even 3 weeks old.
> 
> ...


What about listing it twice every day? Is that ok? Asking for a friend.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> What about listing it twice every day? Is that ok? Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 445621


Tell 'em I say list it 5 times a day.

I'm sure the kijiji crybabies will love it 😛


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

I may send a lowball each day thinking it's a new ad. 🤔


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> Tell 'em I say list it 5 times a day.
> 
> I'm sure the kijiji crybabies will love it 😛


While I personally don’t take offence to the term “kijiji crybaby,” it might not help your desire/goal to trade up. Potentially to people on this site. Many of whom have 60s/70s gear.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> While I personally don’t take offence to the term “kijiji crybaby,” it might not help your desire/goal to trade up. Potentially to people on this site. Many of whom have 60s/70s gear.


Especially since some of the most prolific kijiji gear buyers in Ottawa are here in this forum. Not to mention many more from Montreal and Toronto.

But “to each their own”. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Especially since some of the most prolific kijiji gear buyers in Ottawa are here in this forum. Not to mention many more from Montreal and Toronto.
> 
> But “to each their own”. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

So you’re smart enough to ask for advice, but not smart enough to realize that the most likely buyers/traders for your guitar are actually here on this thread or in the local Kijiji community? 

Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

One of the things I’ve found, now that I’m old and have way too much shit is that gear I normally would have bought, I can now pass up for the pettiest of reasons.

No matter how nice a piece of gear is, there’s always another one comin’ down the line. Next!


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> One of the things I’ve found, now that I’m old and have way too much shit is that gear I normally would have bought, I can now pass up for the pettiest of reasons.
> 
> No matter how nice a piece of gear is, there’s always another one comin’ down the line. Next!


You are not old, just more informed!!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Back on Kijiji looking for trades. 🧐


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gonna say some just like the attention.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Haha kijiji crybabies, that’s awesome…… cause it’s true. Wah wah wah haha.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tdotrob said:


> Wah wah wah haha.


Found Kirk Hammett…


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It once again bears repeating that “kijiji guys” are also a lot of users here (lurkers and posters alike) lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> It once again bears repeating that “kijiji guys” are also a lot of users here (lurkers and posters alike) lol


Yup. I just checked…
In the last 6 weeks, I’ve bought almost $8000 in guitars. ALL from kijiji.

I’m about as “target demographic” as it gets. 😆


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

tdotrob said:


> Haha kijiji crybabies, that’s awesome…… cause it’s true. Wah wah wah haha.


Hahaha exactly...


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

tomee2 said:


> View attachment 445751


Can I help ya?


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

sebdhm said:


> Can I help ya?


You’re killing it. Don’t listen to the jealous haters dude, ignore the noise.


----------

